# maschi e playstation,il vero problema delle donne



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Mah teso... Io sto più tipo cosi:
> 
> View attachment 10645


Per farli impazzire basta poco, cambia canale durante la finale di Champions oppure stacca la corrente mentre giocano a PES...
Che ci vuole! 
Io non li faccio impazzire, io mi sono sempre divertita a suscitare interesse in chi interesse nei miei confronti non ne ha mai provato, se ovviamente il soggetto mi interessa a qualche livello.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per farli impazzire basta poco, cambia canale durante la finale di Champions *oppure stacca la corrente mentre giocano a PES...*
> Che ci vuole!
> Io non li faccio impazzire, io mi sono sempre divertita a suscitare interesse in chi interesse nei miei confronti non ne ha mai provato, se ovviamente il soggetto mi interessa a qualche livello.


Guai :sonar:


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Guai :sonar:


E lo so...


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E lo so...


ahahahah magari ci ho pure giocato contro :singleeye:


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Saranno i soliti provinciali del cazzo...



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ahahahah magari ci ho pure giocato contro :singleeye:


Può essere sai!? 
Ci si rilassa...dice...a me pare tutto meno che rilassato quando ci gioca.
Partono dei bestemmioni che io mi alzo e me ne vado...
All'anima del relax!!!


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Può essere sai!?
> *Ci si rilassa...dice...a me pare tutto meno che rilassato quando ci gioca.
> Partono dei bestemmioni che io mi alzo e me ne vado...*
> All'anima del relax!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: altro che rilassamento... con pes se lo giochi online, dopo un po' sei al livello di rosa e olindo


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: altro che rilassamento... con pes se lo giochi online, dopo un po' sei al livello di rosa e olindo


Lascia perdere...
Una volta mi sono vista di chiamare il manicomio...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: altro che rilassamento... con pes se lo giochi online, dopo un po' sei al livello di rosa e olindo



"sto lontano dallo stress...fumo un po' e dopo gioco a PES"...

il mio lui gioca col nipote di 12 anni che ormai lo quasi batte e rosica come un indemoniato.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Pes online è uno dei giochi più infernali che esistano... tiri giù tutto il calendario  Per me lo batte solo dark souls, quando ci si gioca di solito se ne accorge tutto il condominio :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> "sto lontano dallo stress...fumo un po' e dopo gioco a PES"...
> 
> il mio lui gioca col nipote di 12 anni che ormai lo quasi batte e rosica come un indemoniato.


Facciamoli giocare tutti insieme sti maschi...e noi andiamo a farci le unghie e un aperitivo...


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Pes online è uno dei giochi più infernali che esistano... tiri giù tutto il calendario  Per me lo batte solo dark souls, quando ci si gioca di solito se ne accorge tutto il condominio :rotfl:


Maledetto il giorno in cui gliel'ho regalato...e pure l'abbonamento per giocare online.
Cose di cui ti penti...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Pes online è uno dei giochi più infernali che esistano... tiri giù tutto il calendario  Per me lo batte solo dark souls, quando ci si gioca di solito se ne accorge tutto il condominio :rotfl:


ma pure quell'altro, Call of Duty, online, può essere? ho assistito a scene drammatiche..


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facciamoli giocare tutti insieme sti maschi...e noi andiamo a farci le unghie e un aperitivo...


ti quoto :up:


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma pure quell'altro, Call of Duty, online, può essere? ho assistito a scene drammatiche..


Lascia perdere.


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Facciamoli giocare tutti insieme sti maschi...e noi andiamo a farci le unghie e un aperitivo...


comunque già il fatto che noialtri si giochi a pes e non a quel cesso di fifa, denota ottimo gusto nella scelta dei compagni di vita


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque già il fatto che noialtri si giochi a pes e non a quel cesso di fifa, denota ottimo gusto nella scelta dei compagni di vita


paro paro mio uomo :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque già il fatto che noialtri si giochi a pes e non a quel cesso di fifa, denota ottimo gusto nella scelta dei compagni di vita


Fifa non glielo posso nominare...

Ma dico io...ma una bella serata a Guitar Hero no?! Che sono pure così bravina...


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma pure quell'altro, Call of Duty, online, può essere? ho assistito a scene drammatiche..


Lo sparatutto di guerra? Ho un collega fissato con COD online... si danno gli ordini via cuffie e microfono online, e si incazzano a morte quando qualcuno della squadra fa una cazzata e fa accoppare tutto il gruppo :rotfl:ti capisco, secondo me nemmeno a Stalingrado erano così scoppiati


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Fifa non glielo posso nominare...
> 
> Ma dico io...ma una bella serata a Guitar Hero no?! Che sono pure così bravina...


A Guitar hero ci giocano pure i chitarristi delle vere band... stanno in classifica online


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo sparatutto di guerra? Ho un collega fissato con COD online... si danno gli ordini via cuffie e microfono online, e si incazzano a morte quando qualcuno della squadra fa una cazzata e fa accoppare tutto il gruppo :rotfl:ti capisco, secondo me nemmeno a Stalingrado erano così scoppiati



si :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: uguale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: con cuffie e microfono e poi insultano quelli che non sanno giocare...santoddio 

io mi chiudo di là a vedere le serie tv :sonar:


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo sparatutto di guerra? Ho un collega fissato con COD online... si danno gli ordini via cuffie e microfono online, e si incazzano a morte quando qualcuno della squadra fa una cazzata e fa accoppare tutto il gruppo :rotfl:ti capisco, secondo me nemmeno a Stalingrado erano così scoppiati


Con le cuffie e microfono ci sta mio fratello...
Tipo alle 2 di notte sento delle urla che pare stiano ammazzando qualcuno...
Ma questi sono scemi!!!


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> A Guitar hero ci giocano pure i chitarristi delle vere band... stanno in classifica online


E' una figata...mi piace un sacco...


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' una figata...mi piace un sacco...


ci gioca mia figlia, è l'unico gioco che le piace... è bravissima  lei suona molto bene anche la chitarra vera.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Con le cuffie e microfono ci sta mio fratello...
> Tipo alle 2 di notte sento delle urla che pare stiano ammazzando qualcuno...
> Ma questi sono scemi!!!


Anche mio figlio.

Però sono miti.
Inondiamo di Play i combattenti dell'ISIS


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> si :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: uguale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: con cuffie e microfono e poi insultano quelli che non sanno giocare...santoddio
> 
> *io mi chiudo di là a vedere le serie tv *:sonar:


e fai bene, quello è veramente da matti


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche mio figlio.
> 
> Però sono miti.
> Inondiamo di Play i combattenti dell'ISIS


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> e fai bene, quello è veramente da matti



io giocavo soltanto ai survival horror.. poi Silent Hill mi ha fatto passare la voglia 
adesso è uscito il nuovo credo... quello con quel trailer agghiacciante...del corridio... mamma mia :unhappy:


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io giocavo soltanto ai survival horror.. poi Silent Hill mi ha fatto passare la voglia
> adesso è uscito il nuovo credo... quello con quel trailer agghiacciante...del corridio... mamma mia :unhappy:


sono molto più coinvolgenti del miglior horror... lì sei protagonista, e non soltanto uno spettatore passivo.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> sono molto più coinvolgenti del miglior horror... lì sei protagonista, e non soltanto uno spettatore passivo.


sì infatti.. sono anche abbastanza terrorizzanti


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ci gioca mia figlia, è l'unico gioco che le piace... è bravissima  lei suona molto bene anche la chitarra vera.


No, io non la so suonare, ma quel giochino mi viene molto bene...
Si vede che è una questione di sincronismo...o di polso come direbbe Oscuro...
Boh!


----------



## Brunetta (10 Agosto 2015)

Però con questi post stiamo contraddicendo l'assunto che gli uomini sono umani come noi.:mexican:


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sì infatti.. sono anche abbastanza terrorizzanti


Direi proprio di si... e anzi, silent hill non è dei più agghiaccianti :singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però con questi post stiamo contraddicendo l'assunto che gli uomini sono umani come noi.:mexican:


Diciamo che sono esseri umani diversi...
Che noi a Pes non giochiamo, ma in ogni caso se troviamo un bel gioco lo facciamo pure noi...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però con questi post stiamo contraddicendo l'assunto che gli uomini sono umani come noi.:mexican:


ma io infatti a volte li vedo più come bipedi...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma io infatti a volte li vedo più come bipedi...:rotfl::rotfl:


grazie.    la nuova si dev'essere sgomentata....


----------



## feather (10 Agosto 2015)

Veramente quelle sovra-umane sono le donne


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> grazie.    la nuova si dev'essere sgomentata....


oddio abbiamo svaccato pure sto treddì. :rotfl::rotfl:

ma fa caldo....è agosto....

fai un deragliamento playstation?


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Veramente quella sovra-umane sono le donne


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


>


ciaooo come stai? che tempo fa lì?


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono esseri umani diversi...
> *Che noi a Pes non giochiamo*, ma in ogni caso se troviamo un bel gioco lo facciamo pure noi...


Le giappo si, e sono pure bravissime


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le giappo si, e sono pure bravissime


io pure ci gioco ogni tanto! ma non sono capace  quindi perdo e lui mi sfotte, io rosico e me ne vado...


essì, la vita per noi rosiconi ha un coefficiente di difficoltà +10 (cit) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> oddio abbiamo svaccato pure sto treddì. :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ma fa caldo....è agosto....
> 
> fai un deragliamento playstation?


in realtà il tema potrebbe persino essere interessante.    deraglio,ma non sul binario morto.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io pure ci gioco ogni tanto! ma non sono capace  quindi perdo e lui mi sfotte, io rosico e me ne vado...
> 
> 
> essì, la vita per noi rosiconi ha un coefficiente di difficoltà +10 (cit) :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ecco lo metto qui


----------



## Eratò (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ciaooo come stai? che tempo fa lì?


Sto na meraviglia! Fa caldo ma c'è un bel venticello.Sto gia nera nera e i bimbi hanno socializzato con i bimbi greci che ogni volta esclamano "ohhhhhh vedi che già parlano l'italiano questi bimbi!"...La crisi c'è ma non si vede

P.s i bagnini son disponibilissimi e gentilissimi


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

*ok*

conoscete questo?

[video=youtube;LrL8ybvDSkA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrL8ybvDSkA[/video]

sempre storie allegre la Konami.

casa abbandonata, radio accesa, notiziario. marito spara alla giovane moglie incinta, un colpo nell'occhio ed uno in pieno petto.

e tu sei in questa casa e non si capisce perchè......


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sto na meraviglia! Fa caldo ma c'è un bel venticello.Sto gia nera nera e i bimbi hanno socializzato con i bimbi greci che ogni volta esclamano "ohhhhhh vedi che già parlano l'italiano questi bimbi!"...La crisi c'è ma non si vede
> 
> P.s i bagnini son disponibilissimi e gentilissimi



che meraviglia!  buon proseguimento....!!

ps sui bagnini aspè che chiamiamo zagor :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Agosto 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sto na meraviglia! Fa caldo ma c'è un bel venticello.Sto gia nera nera e i bimbi hanno socializzato con i bimbi greci che ogni volta esclamano "ohhhhhh vedi che già parlano l'italiano questi bimbi!"...La crisi c'è ma non si vede
> 
> P.s i bagnini son disponibilissimi e gentilissimi


Ah ah i bagnini  Bene, ti stai rilassando ed  i bimbi si divertono, ottimo :up:


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> in realtà il tema potrebbe persino essere interessante.    deraglio,ma non sul binario morto.


tu giochi?


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> tu giochi?


no.     e leggo quivi cose di cui ignoravo l'esistenza


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Le giappo si, e sono pure bravissime


Vabbè, lì il discorso è che non sono esseri umani proprio i Giapponesi...


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

regalategli il nuovo che sta per uscire... 
[video=youtube;q3V0H_aRQpU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3V0H_aRQpU[/video]


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Non è Playstation,..è XBox!!!


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> regalategli il nuovo che sta per uscire...
> [video=youtube;q3V0H_aRQpU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3V0H_aRQpU[/video]


Ma infatti gli ultimi 2 glieli ho regalati io...poi mi lamento...


----------



## Bender (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Pes online è uno dei giochi più infernali che esistano... tiri giù tutto il calendario  Per me lo batte solo dark souls, quando ci si gioca di solito se ne accorge tutto il condominio :rotfl:


mai giocato a Dark Souls


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mai giocato a Dark Souls


il mio ex ci giocava... e poi stava pure in fissa per quello..come si chiama, quello che ti meni con gli Dei greci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio ex ci giocava... e poi stava pure in fissa per quello..come si chiama, quello che ti meni con gli Dei greci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


A me è piaciuto un sacco Dante's Inferno...
Quello me lo sono giocato tutto...


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> mai giocato a Dark Souls


e mi sa che non ti credo


----------



## Bender (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, lì il discorso è che non sono esseri umani proprio i Giapponesi...



[video=youtube;8iZhdWLHP3s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iZhdWLHP3s[/video]


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto un sacco Dante's Inferno...
> Quello me lo sono giocato tutto...


God of War, ecco qual è... lui è Kratos un coatto incredibile!!

a me piace molto Devil May Cry, ci ho giocato tanto...


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me è piaciuto un sacco Dante's Inferno...
> Quello me lo sono giocato tutto...


allora giocati il primo dark souls... poi vai e confessati


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> God of War, ecco qual è... lui è Kratos un coatto incredibile!!
> 
> a me piace molto Devil May Cry, ci ho giocato tanto...


GOd of War volevo prenderlo...mi sa che cedo...


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> allora giocati il primo dark souls... poi vai e confessati


Ma se è una cosa spaventosa io poi c'ho paura...e poi non dormo la notte...

:scared:


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se è una cosa spaventosa io poi c'ho paura...e poi non dormo la notte...
> 
> :scared:


non è spaventoso... se non nella difficoltà. Ma è assolutamente fantastico!


----------



## Bender (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> il mio ex ci giocava... e poi stava pure in fissa per quello..come si chiama, quello che ti meni con gli Dei greci...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


God of War.
si ma Dark Souls è definito uno dei giochi più difficile di tutti i tempi, e una chicca era che non potevi mettere in pausa mai, quel gioco tirava fuori il peggio di me


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> non è spaventoso... se non nella difficoltà. Ma è assolutamente fantastico!


Io per rilassarmi gioco a biliardo online...
Pensa un po' il livello...


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> God of War.
> si ma Dark Souls è definito uno dei giochi più difficile di tutti i tempi, e una chicca era che non potevi mettere in pausa mai, quel gioco tirava fuori il peggio di me


Demon's Souls era ancora peggio per me... ma il primo dark è un gioco che qualunque essere che ami giocare dovrebbe almeno provare :singleeye:


----------



## Bender (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se è una cosa spaventosa io poi c'ho paura...e poi non dormo la notte...
> 
> :scared:


no è che anche l'ultimo degli sfigati può ucciderti facilmente se non ci stai attenta, praticamente giochi quasi sempre alla pari, riesci ad andare avanti affinando la tecnica e imparando il modo di muoversi degli avversari e usando qualche trucchetto, li altro che bestemmie che tiravo giù


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> GOd of War volevo prenderlo...mi sa che cedo...


lui è un coattone incredibile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> *Demon's Souls* era ancora peggio per me... ma il primo dark è un gioco che qualunque essere che ami giocare dovrebbe almeno provare :singleeye:


con quello ho passato,anche perchè tutto il sistema di classi che influenzava anche l'ambiente circostante l'ho lasciato perdere. quello che ti snervava in Dark Souls era tutto il tempo che perdevi a rifare tutto, poi in alcuni punti dovevi passarci e ripassarci e o ammazzavi tutti o li schivavi ma poi ti ritrovavi una piccola folla che ti inseguiva
altra cosa snervante il fatto che anche se salivi di molto di livello non diventava più semplice,dovevi salire tu di livelo come giocatore


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lui è un coattone incredibile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Vabbè, pure io so' un po' coatta!!!


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, pure io so' un po' coatta!!!


intendevo coatto nel senso che è un figo... vedi i gap linguistici tra dialetti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: intendo che è figo e molto rozzo, a me me piace assai.


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> intendevo coatto nel senso che è un figo... vedi i gap linguistici tra dialetti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: intendo che è figo e molto rozzo, a me me piace assai.


Vorresti dire che io non sono figa!? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bender (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> lui è un coattone incredibile :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a mè ha dato soddisfazione questa parte, dove c'era il boss di livello che ti sfotteva perchè eri troppo lento[video=youtube;DwjEh1B10xg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwjEh1B10xg[/video]


----------



## Nobody (10 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> con quello ho passato,anche perchè tutto il sistema di classi che influenzava anche l'ambiente circostante l'ho lasciato perdere. quello che ti snervava in Dark Souls era tutto il tempo che perdevi a rifare tutto, poi in alcuni punti dovevi passarci e ripassarci e o ammazzavi tutti o li schivavi ma poi ti ritrovavi una piccola folla che ti inseguiva
> altra cosa snervante il fatto che anche se salivi di molto di livello non diventava più semplice,*dovevi salire tu di livelo come giocatore*


è proprio quella la cosa più bella


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vorresti dire che io non sono figa!? :rotfl::rotfl:


no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: intendevo che coatto era in senso buono :carneval:e non dispregiativo come lo si usa di solito :carneval:

e poi tu sei fighissima e coattissima (in senso buono)


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> a mè ha dato soddisfazione questa parte, dove c'era il boss di livello che ti sfotteva perchè eri troppo lento[video=youtube;DwjEh1B10xg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwjEh1B10xg[/video]


chi è Marte? o Apollo? fighissimo comunque....


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: intendevo che coatto era in senso buono :carneval:e non dispregiativo come lo si usa di solito :carneval:
> 
> e poi tu sei fighissima e coattissima (in senso buono)


Volevo metterti in difficoltà!!


----------



## Bender (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> intendevo coatto nel senso che è un figo... vedi i gap linguistici tra dialetti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: intendo che è figo e molto rozzo, a me me piace assai.


rozzo è un eufemismo è un macellaio
minuto 4, poi dopo avevi una lanterna per andare nei livelli bui:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:[video=youtube;KlH6JmZuDwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlH6JmZuDwA[/video]


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Volevo metterti in difficoltà!!


essi umana è il 10 agosto :mexican:


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> essi umana è il 10 agosto :mexican:


Vaaaaaaaaaa bene...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> rozzo è un eufemismo è un macellaio
> minuto 4, poi dopo avevi una lanterna per andare nei livelli bui:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:[video=youtube;KlH6JmZuDwA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlH6JmZuDwA[/video]


che immensità di coattume e rozzezza!! :mexican:

ma il pezzo che deve convincere Venere a fare l'amore con lui? :rotfl::rotfl: sennò non si sblocca non so che livello...?


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vaaaaaaaaaa bene...


tesoruccia


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

*MATTIA*

ci giochi ai survival horror?

io giocavo a Resident Evil e Silent Hill


----------



## Bender (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ci giochi ai survival horror?
> 
> io giocavo a Resident Evil e Silent Hill


ma certo che si anche se Resident Evil è stato quello che è solo fino al 4
il primo credo di reputarlo il mio gioco preferito


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Bender ha detto:


> ma certo che si anche se Resident Evil è stato quello che è solo fino al 4
> il primo credo di reputarlo il mio gioco preferito


i primi 3 sono imbattibili, poi il declino..inarrestabile...:rotfl:

idem per Silent Hill. ora si vedrà con questo nuovo.. il trailer giocabile PT è stato tremendo :unhappy:


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

Premesso che il mito che le femminucce non giochino/disprezzino i videogiochi è tale ormai soltanto qui e nelle "democrazie" islamiche, questo è un thread per volgari giocatori da console.

Casual gamers della domenica!!!


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Premesso che il mito che le femminucce non giochino/disprezzino i videogiochi è tale ormai soltanto qui e nelle "democrazie" islamiche, questo è un thread per volgari giocatori da console.
> 
> Casual gamers della domenica!!!


momento: ma tu di che parlavi allora?


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> momento: ma tu di che parlavi allora?


Di quelli seri.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Di quelli seri.


cioè? i cabinati anni '80? tipo street fighter etc?

un aiutino.....ardon:


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioè? i cabinati anni '80? tipo street fighter etc?
> 
> un aiutino.....ardon:


Figata Street Fighter... :inlove:
Ecco, dimenticavo...su Play ho amato Tekken!!! :inlove:


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Figata Street Fighter... :inlove:
> Ecco, dimenticavo...su Play ho amato Tekken!!! :inlove:


pure io......:inlove: J

ma perchè i vecchi supermario sul sega mega drive? ci giocavo sempre coi cugini...


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> pure io......:inlove: J
> 
> ma perchè i vecchi supermario sul sega mega drive? ci giocavo sempre coi cugini...


io ero la ragazzina che si spendeva la paghetta in sala giochi...


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> io ero la ragazzina che si spendeva la paghetta in sala giochi...


io tutti cugini maschi e comitiva di maschi, per cui... videogiochi e calcio!

a proposito ma tu tifi?


----------



## Nicka (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io tutti cugini maschi e comitiva di maschi, per cui... videogiochi e calcio!
> 
> a proposito ma tu tifi?


Certo che tifo!!
L'Italia ai mondiali!!


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cioè? i cabinati anni '80? tipo street fighter etc?
> 
> un aiutino.....ardon:


Premesso che di console ne ho avute un paio anche io (Nes e Ps1), e non mi sono sottratto ad alcune simulazioni sportive in passato, attualmente i titoli non casual prevedono:

- su console, sparatutto e avventure grafiche con una breve campagna (di solito tra le 20 e le 40 ore di gioco) e una vasta rete di confronti online con altri giocatori

- su pc, dai cari vecchi strategici rimodernati ai MMPORG, con una campagna che arriva anche a un centinaio di ore e un'immensa serie di eventi dedicati al multiplayer. Parliamo di giochi con una longevità di anni, con tanto di abbonamenti mensili, patch ed espansioni, microtransazioni.

- online tramite browser, arene e qualsiasi revisione delle altre tipologie summenzionate, in funzione della tecnologia necessaria a far girare il software.

Io ovviamente ho esplorato tutte le categorie, ma la mia per tradizione è senza dubbio la seconda.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Premesso che di console ne ho avute un paio anche io (Nes e Ps1), e non mi sono sottratto ad alcune simulazioni sportive in passato, attualmente i titoli non casual prevedono:
> 
> - su console, sparatutto e avventure grafiche con una breve campagna (di solito tra le 20 e le 40 ore di gioco) e una vasta rete di confronti online con altri giocatori
> 
> ...


ù

giocavi a Civilization?


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ù
> 
> giocavi a Civilization?


1 e 2. Parliamo di eoni fa, e li ho giocati poche volte per fortuna.


----------



## Zod (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo sparatutto di guerra? Ho un collega fissato con COD online... si danno gli ordini via cuffie e microfono online, e si incazzano a morte quando qualcuno della squadra fa una cazzata e fa accoppare tutto il gruppo :rotfl:ti capisco, secondo me nemmeno a Stalingrado erano così scoppiati


A proposito di COD e Stalingrado il gioco più bello che abbia mai fatto su PC è proprio il terzo scenario di Call Of Duty II ambientato a Stalingrado durante l'assedio, con citazioni continue al bellissimo film "Il nemico alle porte". Ovviamente si impersonava il ruolo di un cecchino dotato di Mosin Nagant con ottica. Da lì poi è partita tutta la serie di giochi stile Elite Sniper. Ora non gioco più, solo alla Wii ogni tanto con mia figlia, nipoti, etc


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> Lo sparatutto di guerra? Ho un collega fissato con COD online... si danno gli ordini via cuffie e microfono online, e si incazzano a morte quando qualcuno della squadra fa una cazzata e fa accoppare tutto il gruppo :rotfl:ti capisco, secondo me nemmeno a Stalingrado erano così scoppiati


Sugli strategici di lunga durata, con "fuso orario" del server per un intero continente, ci si sveglia la notte per far partire l'attacco coordinato da più giocatori entro una finestra utile di qualche secondo.


----------



## banshee (10 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> 1 e 2. Parliamo di eoni fa, e li ho giocati poche volte per fortuna.


Genera un po' di dipendenza :rotfl:
Fai qualche gioco di ruolo online?


----------



## giorgiocan (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Genera un po' di dipendenza :rotfl:
> Fai qualche gioco di ruolo online?


Giochi di ruolo in senso stretto, no. Attualmente gioco soltanto un titolo, o non avrei il tempo di seguire la cosa. Tra l'altro, faccio parte di un clan (di più di un centinaio di giocatori italiani e non) le cui due più alte cariche sono ricoperte da donne.


----------



## perplesso (10 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ù
> 
> giocavi a Civilization?


Gesù d'Amore Acceso


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Agosto 2015)

Il mio fidanzato ormai non pensa ad altro :unhappy: 

http://www.insidethegame.it/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Maglietta_tette_controller.jpg



:rotfl:


----------



## feather (11 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il mio fidanzato ormai non pensa ad altro :unhappy:
> 
> http://www.insidethegame.it/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Maglietta_tette_controller.jpg
> 
> ...


Beh, se passa le ore a massaggiarti le tette non mi pare un gran male.
Magari ogni tanto fagli cambiare controller...


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> A proposito di COD e Stalingrado il gioco più bello che abbia mai fatto su PC è proprio il terzo scenario di Call Of Duty II ambientato a Stalingrado durante l'assedio, con citazioni continue* al bellissimo film "Il nemico alle porte*". Ovviamente si impersonava il ruolo di un cecchino dotato di Mosin Nagant con ottica. Da lì poi è partita tutta la serie di giochi stile Elite Sniper. Ora non gioco più, solo alla Wii ogni tanto con mia figlia, nipoti, etc


Bel film! Lo doveva girare Sergio Leone, era tutto pronto... peccato davvero. Con lui alla regia sarebbe diventato epico! Ora è uscito Stalingrad, non male.


----------



## Nobody (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Sugli strategici di lunga durata, con "fuso orario" del server per un intero continente, ci si sveglia la notte per far partire l'attacco coordinato da più giocatori entro una finestra utile di qualche secondo.


Ero fissato con Harpoon, eccezionale strategico in tempo reale sull'ipotetico conflitto aeronavale nel nord atlantico nato-patto di varsavia durante la guerra fredda. Una cura dei particolari incredibile, ancora un po' e mi rimettevo la divisa quando lo giocavo


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> Gesù d'Amore Acceso


sarebbe a dire? :rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Beh, se passa le ore a massaggiarti le tette non mi pare un gran male.
> Magari ogni tanto fagli cambiare controller...


Certo, dipende dal gioco che sceglie! :rotfl:


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Certo, dipende dal gioco che sceglie! :rotfl:


sei fidanzata ora?


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sei fidanzata ora?


Manca poco a festeggiare 3 anni  non ci avrei scommesso neppure un capello! Eppure...


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Manca poco a festeggiare 3 anni  non ci avrei scommesso neppure un capello! Eppure...


ah ciaone proprio, dico per me :rotfl::rotfl: non lo sapevo! beh auguri :carneval:


----------



## Spot (11 Agosto 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Diciamo che sono esseri umani diversi...
> Che noi a Pes non giochiamo, ma in ogni caso se troviamo un bel gioco lo facciamo pure noi...


Io a pes ci giocavo, e anche con un certo accanimento...
Anche se ho sempre avuto una predilizione per i gdr.

Detto questo, togli il tempo, togli i soldi, togli il gaming.


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ah ciaone proprio, dico per me :rotfl::rotfl: non lo sapevo! beh auguri :carneval:


:rotfl: in effetti non ti nascondo che è stata una domanda che mi ha spiazzata per un attimo  

Però sei arrivata su tradinet quando ho quasi del tutto smesso di parlare della relazione! :up: Prima ci siamo acciuffati per benino, poi abbiamo abbassato le difese... e quindi non ho scritto molto  

Invece se non erro tu sei fidanzata da quasi un anno? 

Ah, e grazie per gli auguri!


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :rotfl: in effetti non ti nascondo che è stata una domanda che mi ha spiazzata per un attimo
> 
> Però sei arrivata su tradinet quando ho quasi del tutto smesso di parlare della relazione! :up: Prima ci siamo acciuffati per benino, poi abbiamo abbassato le difese... e quindi non ho scritto molto
> 
> Invece se non erro tu sei fidanzata da quasi un anno?


no no, io mi sono lasciata da 14 mesi e sto con un altro da 3 mesi... 

no sai perchè? perchè quando ero single, scrissi un 3d "il fantastico mondo dei single" in cui criticavo un po' di comportamenti e tu avevi commentato alla grande :rotfl: ed ero convinta fossi single  

se vanno bene le cose sono contenta! 

per il call center t'ho messo da parte la cuffietta rosa, io ce l'ho lilla, sbrigati a laurearti :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Agosto 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Io a pes ci giocavo, e anche con un certo accanimento...
> Anche se ho sempre avuto una predilizione per i gdr.
> 
> Detto questo, togli il tempo, togli i soldi, togli il gaming.


Il fratello del mio ragazzo è fissato con i gdr! Togli il lavoro, e ci sta 24 ore su 24! E il brutto è che quando gioca si isola, e non percepisce minimamente la realtà circostante! :unhappy:

Magari vi siete anche "conosciuti"!


----------



## Scaredheart (11 Agosto 2015)

*!!!*



banshee ha detto:


> no no, io mi sono lasciata da 14 mesi e sto con un altro da 3 mesi...
> 
> no sai perchè? perchè quando ero single, scrissi un 3d "il fantastico mondo dei single" in cui criticavo un po' di comportamenti e tu avevi commentato alla grande :rotfl: ed ero convinta fossi single
> 
> ...


Ah, ecco, un anno è il tempo che hai trascorso da single, prima di conoscere il tuo attuale partner, me so confusa!:mexican:

Si si, ricordo, quello lo penso tutt'ora! E' un pensiero che ho maturato dopo aver lasciato un ex simpatico quanto il tuo ex... :singleeye:

Io dopo quella storia sarei rimasta single a vita!  

Ti sembrerà strano, ma io e il mio ragazzo ci siamo conosciuti proprio condividendo questi pensieri! 
Generalmente parlando, non abbiamo mai creduto nella coppia, in teoria... 

Siamo una coppia un pò atipica, un pò alla Sandra e Raimondo, ogni giorno ci "diciamo" che stiamo meglio single, che ci annoiamo in coppia... ma poi ci aiutiamo, confrontiamo, dialoghiamo, siamo amici, complici, colleghi, ecc oltre che partner! E allora finisce che ci amiamo..  Parliamo poco d'amore, crediamo molto nei fatti....infatti è il primo con il quale supero i 2 anni e mezzo di relazione! Di solito era una data di scadenza 

Spero che anche con il tuo attuale fidanzato le cose vadano per il meglio, scoprendovi ogni giorno più affini! 


Awww cuffiette rosa?? :inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove: Allora chiedo alla mia università se lo stage posso farlo direttamente lì! Tanto dove vuoi che vada!


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> sarebbe a dire? :rotfl:


un mio amico ci ha giocato per 5 anni.  filati.  senza fare altro.   ogni tanto gli si mandava una squadra dei vigili del fuoco a controllare se era ancora vivo chè quando era preso manco rispondeva al telefono.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un mio amico ci ha giocato per 5 anni.  filati.  senza fare altro.   ogni tanto gli si mandava una squadra dei vigili del fuoco a controllare se era ancora vivo chè quando era preso manco rispondeva al telefono.


ah sì, capisco molto bene. :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un mio amico ci ha giocato per 5 anni.  filati.  senza fare altro.   ogni tanto gli si mandava una squadra dei vigili del fuoco a controllare se era ancora vivo chè quando era preso manco rispondeva al telefono.


Ecco li siamo all'assuefqzione o obnubilamento


----------



## Spot (11 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Il fratello del mio ragazzo è fissato con i gdr! Togli il lavoro, e ci sta 24 ore su 24! E il brutto è che quando gioca si isola, e non percepisce minimamente la realtà circostante! :unhappy:
> 
> Magari vi siete anche "conosciuti"!


Improbabile, per i gdr online ho avuto solo un periodo brevissimo dedicato a World of Warcraft. A meno che anche lui non sia un frequentatore di forum 
L'isolamento non è una cosa malvagia, a giuste dosi.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ah, ecco, un anno è il tempo che hai trascorso da single, prima di conoscere il tuo attuale partner, me so confusa!:mexican:
> 
> Si si, ricordo, quello lo penso tutt'ora! E' un pensiero che ho maturato dopo aver lasciato un ex simpatico quanto il tuo ex... :singleeye:
> 
> ...


beh veramente bello dai  

il mio attuale ragazzo beh.. è un santo  perchè mi sopporta nella versione "post relazione traumatica" e non credo di essere granchè facile da gestire e da sopportare... poi mettici anche che sono un po' ansiosa, un po' elettrica e molto puntigliosa... 

evidentemente (mi dico) ho grandi qualità :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

comunque, sul "come va" ne riparliamo post ferie... vediamo se ci scanniamo o se torniamo più uniti che mai dal viaggio..


----------



## feather (11 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> un mio amico ci ha giocato per 5 anni.  filati.  senza fare altro.   ogni tanto gli si mandava una squadra dei vigili del fuoco a controllare se era ancora vivo chè quando era preso manco rispondeva al telefono.


Se ho qualcosa di interessante da fare non risponderei al telefono neanche io. 
Tanto se suona sono sempre e solo rotture di cazzo. 
Non mi ricordo una telefonata che abbia ricevuto con piacere da decenni.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Se ho qualcosa di interessante da fare non risponderei al telefono neanche io.
> Tanto se suona sono sempre e solo rotture di cazzo.
> Non mi ricordo una telefonata che abbia ricevuto con piacere da decenni.


eh madò


----------



## feather (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh madò


Perché? A te la gente ti telefona per invitarti fuori o sapere come stai?
A me, nei rari casi che succede, mandano un messaggio. Al massimo.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Se ho qualcosa di interessante da fare non risponderei al telefono neanche io.
> Tanto se suona sono sempre e solo rotture di cazzo.
> Non mi ricordo una telefonata che abbia ricevuto con piacere da decenni.


ti stalkerano ?


----------



## feather (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ti stalkerano ?


Nel senso peggiore del termine


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Se ho qualcosa di interessante da fare non risponderei al telefono neanche io.
> Tanto se suona sono sempre e solo rotture di cazzo.
> Non mi ricordo una telefonata che abbia ricevuto con piacere da decenni.


spiacemi.

noi lo si cercava e lo si cerca tuttora per i normali rapporti di amicizia ventennale intercorrenti.
ai tempi di Civilization penso non volesse aprirci perchè solitamente lo si prendeva di peso e lo buttavamo sotto la doccia, visto che poteva non lavarsi sua sponte per settimane.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Perché? A te la gente ti telefona per invitarti fuori o sapere come stai?
> A me, nei rari casi che succede, mandano un messaggio. Al massimo.



ehm... sì


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> spiacemi.
> 
> noi lo si cercava e lo si cerca tuttora per i normali rapporti di amicizia ventennale intercorrenti.
> ai tempi di Civilization penso non volesse aprirci perchè solitamente lo si prendeva di peso e lo buttavamo sotto la doccia, visto che poteva non lavarsi sua sponte per settimane.


In effetti, nonostante le buone intenzioni, così non invogli uno ad aprirti.


----------



## feather (11 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ehm... sì


Immaginavo, ma tu fimmina sei..


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In effetti, nonostante le buone intenzioni, così non invogli uno ad aprirti.


Però  se devi seguire il fetore  per scovare l' amico, direi che è il metodo migliore


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Immaginavo, ma tu fimmina sei..


Ma nonostante tu sia masculo qualcuno ti cercherà per invitarti ?


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Immaginavo, ma tu fimmina sei..


già.. le comunicazione tra voi maschi sono notoriamente più spicciole e ridotte


----------



## feather (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma nonostante tu sia masculo qualcuno ti cercherà per invitarti ?


A volte il mio capo mi telefona. Ma non per invitarmi, ma per inviarmi...
non serve che dica dove, vero?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> A volte il mio capo mi telefona. Ma non per invitarmi, ma per inviarmi...
> non serve che dica dove, vero?


No  Che capo simpatico :unhappy:


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> A volte il mio capo mi telefona. Ma non per invitarmi, ma per inviarmi...
> non serve che dica dove, vero?


che premuroso... :blank:


----------



## feather (11 Agosto 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No  Che capo simpatico :unhappy:


Beh, l'ultima volta c'aveva anche ragione però. 
Ogni tanto un motivo valido per cazziarmi ce l'ha. È che poi prende corsa...


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Agosto 2015)

feather ha detto:


> Beh, l'ultima volta c'aveva anche ragione però.
> Ogni tanto un motivo valido per cazziarmi ce l'ha. È che poi prende corsa...


.... Immagino. Io con il mio ho un rapporto molto easy, ci mandiamo cordialmente a quel paese, quando è necessario


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> In effetti, nonostante le buone intenzioni, così non invogli uno ad aprirti.


mica lo facevamo per indurlo ad aprire, ma perchè puzzava.     peraltro ora ha smesso.   gli è venuta la convinzione che dopo anni e anni di videogiochi,sa allenare per davvero una squadra.

quindi ha ricominciato ad interagire col mondo esterno.   e si lava sua sponte.


----------



## banshee (11 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> mica lo facevamo per indurlo ad aprire, ma perchè puzzava.     peraltro ora ha smesso.   gli è venuta la convinzione che dopo anni e anni di videogiochi,sa allenare per davvero una squadra.
> 
> quindi ha ricominciato ad interagire col mondo esterno.   e si lava sua sponte.


e meno male...

però non è l'unico caso di dipendenza da Civilization che conosco..


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> peraltro ora ha smesso.   gli è venuta la convinzione che dopo anni e anni di videogiochi,sa allenare per davvero una squadra.


Vedi che dovevate lasciarlo lì? :facepalm:


----------



## perplesso (11 Agosto 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Vedi che dovevate lasciarlo lì? :facepalm:


ma noi lo lasciavamo lì.  solo che quando si entrava da lui c'erano i nemici dell'igiene schierati in legioni d'assalto e quindi dovevamo provvedere.   per la nostra sopravvivemza.


----------



## giorgiocan (11 Agosto 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma noi lo lasciavamo lì.  solo che quando si entrava da lui c'erano i nemici dell'igiene schierati in legioni d'assalto e quindi dovevamo provvedere.   per la nostra sopravvivemza.


Ora ho capito! Non c'era altro modo, allora.


----------



## Nobody (12 Agosto 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ehm... sì


anche per questo non sto su uorzap... chi mi vuole mi chiama :singleeye:


----------



## Eratò (12 Agosto 2015)

Paradossalmente mi preoccuperei di più se mio compagno svilupasse una dipendenza da playstation rispetto a se scoprissi che ha l'amante...:singleeye:


----------



## Falcor (13 Novembre 2015)

Scopro solo ora questo thread  Io sono un fiero possessore di PS3, ho persino l'abbonamento al Psn Plus per scaricare i giochi gratis ogni mese 

J mi ha sempre fatto cascare le gonadi in terra perché giocavo alla play salvo scoprire in seguito che il tizio che ha frequentato dopo di me giocava anche più di me e lei passava pomeriggi interi a vederlo giocare trovandola una cosa tenera   Ho il voltastomaco al solo pensarci.


----------



## Spot (13 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Scopro solo ora questo thread  Io sono un fiero possessore di PS3, ho persino l'abbonamento al Psn Plus per scaricare i giochi gratis ogni mese
> 
> J mi ha sempre fatto cascare le gonadi in terra perché giocavo alla play salvo scoprire in seguito che il tizio che ha frequentato dopo di me giocava anche più di me e lei passava pomeriggi interi a vederlo giocare trovandola una cosa tenera   Ho il voltastomaco al solo pensarci.


Il mio ex non era nemmeno un gamer. Saicheppalle. Conosceva solo fifa.

Anzi. 
Mo che ci penso.
Io di appassionati di play non ho mai frequentato nessuno.


----------



## Falcor (13 Novembre 2015)

Beh nemmeno io mi definirei un gamer, ci sono periodi anche lunghi che nemmeno la accendo. Poi magari mi metto lì e nel giro di un mesetto gioco a tre quattro titoli.

E comunque ti dirò che chi gioca solo a Fifa o a PES (ah sia chiaro io sono per Fifa, Pes mi fa schifo ) è il peggiore di tutti


----------



## Stark72 (13 Novembre 2015)

Volevo solo segnalare che sono un campione di Fifa 10,11,12,13,14,15 e prossimamente 16.
Un nerd assoluto, riesco a litigare on line coi pischelli di tutto il globo.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Novembre 2015)

Non sono un gamer, però quando non dormo oppure sono molto teso o preoccupato, affrontare il circuito di Spa-Francorchamps con un simulatore di Formula 1 mi aiuta moltissimo a scaricare i nervi.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Volevo solo segnalare che sono un campione di Fifa 10,11,12,13,14,15 e prossimamente 16.
> Un nerd assoluto, riesco a litigare on line coi pischelli di tutto il globo.


Magari sei uno di quelli che si insulta con mio figlio


----------



## Stark72 (13 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Magari sei uno di quelli che si insulta con mio figlio


Possibile, ma non comincio mai io


----------



## Falcor (13 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Volevo solo segnalare che sono un campione di Fifa 10,11,12,13,14,15 e prossimamente 16.
> Un nerd assoluto, riesco a litigare on line coi pischelli di tutto il globo.


Guarda io ho anche microfono e cuffie quindi li insulto in diretta :-D

Però non sono proprio bravissimo. Nelle classifiche online non son mai andato oltre il girone 8.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Novembre 2015)

Stark72 ha detto:


> Possibile, ma non comincio mai io


Ne sono certa. Il mio insulta anche l'arbitro


----------



## Stark72 (14 Novembre 2015)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ne sono certa. Il mio insulta anche l'arbitro


quello pure io, il programmatore doveva essere juventino!!!


----------

